# Ruger brings new $299 EC9s compact 9mm to market



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Ruger brings new $299 EC9s compact 9mm to market


----------



## rtm65 (Dec 15, 2017)

they also just released the Security 9. looks interesting at under $400.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Just when I thought I really didn't need another compact!!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

One of the local gun stores, around my area, has them for this price. I don't know why I haven't jumped on this deal yet. I have two Generation 1 LCP's, carry them all the time, but I have not picked up one of these.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Does look like it will be pretty small in your hand; maybe a 2 finger grip?
Hopefully there will be extended magazines available.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Ruger EC9s on Gunbroker now for $215 already. My new SIG arrives today but for $215 I may get the Ruger soon also. I rented the LC9S & shot very well with it. No problems with it.


----------



## toddcshoe (Apr 18, 2017)

Just picked one up last week. Traded my LC9s a few months ago and regretted it. $250 and some change out the door, after taxes and whatnot. Shoots just as good as the LC9s and it was at a price that kept me in the good graces of the wife. With the extension on the mag it fits my hand just barely and a few dots of white fingernail polish on the sights makes the eyes happy.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

It's an LC9S with a different simpler slide and fixed sites. Really tough to beat, Ruger quality at Taurus prices.


----------

